# Books?



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Does anyone own any books about the care of African Pygmy hedgehogs? What's your opinion on the best one? I own 4 but can't decide which one is the best one and they all provided such great information and I learned a lot from them. *


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

My favorite is actually the one written by one of our members. http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*Oh cool, thank you. I'll give that a read *


----------

